# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  إحالة قضية بـ2.3 تريليون يورو إلى "العدل الأوروبية"!

## eqtsadcom

أحالت المحكمة العليا في ألمانيا الطعون على خطة نقدية طارئة للبنك المركزي الأوروبي تقدر قيمتها بـ 2.28 تريليون يورو (2.7 تريليون دولار) إلى محكمة العدل الأوروبية، بعدما أثارت الشكوك بشأن الخطة.وقالت المحكمة الدستورية، ومقرها كارلسروه، في بيان إن "هناك شكوكا تتعلق بما إذا كان (برنامج شراء القطاع العام) متوافق مع حظر التمويل النقدي للموازنات"، وفقاً لما ورد في وكالة الأنباء الألمانية.
وطلبت المحكمة من محكمة العدل الأوروبية النظر في جدية الاعتراضات، المقدمة بصورة أساسية من أكاديميين وسياسيين، كون الاعتراضات على الخطة تتعلق بقواعد الاتحاد الأوروبي.وحاليا، ينفق المركزي الأوروبي ومقره فرانكفورت، 60 مليار يورو أيّ 70.5 مليار دولارشهريا لشراء سندات بموجب برنامجه للتيسير الكمي يهدف إلى تحفيز الاقتصاد في دول العملة الأوروبية الموحدة التسعة عشر وزيادة معدل التضخم.ويستهدف المركزي معدل التضخم أقل قليلا من 2% ، إلا أن المعدل السنوي المتحقق بلغ 1.3% .ويقول معارضو خطة التيسير الكمي إنها تتناقض مع حظر على قيام البنك بتمويل الحكومات.وكانت المحكمة الدستورية قضت العام الماضي بأن برنامجا آخرا للمركزي الأوروبي لشراء السندات، كان تم تعليقه بعد أزمة ديون اليورو ولم يتم تفعيله بعدها، متوافق مع القانون الألماني.

----------

